# T.V Shows that Annoy you



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

The ads for Glee get on my nerves a lot. I just do not like the music and any music related comedies.:angry:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Naruto, Bleach, most of the "good" and the popular animes. This includes: Ouran High School Host Club and One Peice.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I hate "reality" TV shows.



Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Naruto, Bleach, most of the "good" and the popular animes. This includes: Ouran High School Host Club and One Peice.


At first I wholeheartedly disagreed with you, but I have to admit that Naruto has been going downhill lately, Bleach is centered on a Mary-Sue, and Ouran High School Host Club really has no plot whatsoever. (I can't say anything on One Piece because I don't watch it.) Nevertheless, I shake my head at your ignorance.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

ALL of them, except The Office.


----------



## sheepsclothing (Feb 2, 2010)

Slider said:


> ALL of them, except The Office.



Silder - I agree. _The Office _really does have its moments. I caught _Parks and Rec _the other day....still not sure about that one. Beyond that, meh.

(and "nice" avatar, I like it).


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

It's Always Sunny. Has few moments that made me laugh, like Kitten Mittons, but overall the characters and plots are _too_ stupid.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Pushing dasies...

*shudder* dear god it was horrific.

Kanon in raw. I could kill Ayu, take her scrawny infantile sex droid two dimensional neck and ring it. I've only see a third of the first episode, but I couldn't take the Ayu. The series itself is probably good, but characters can ruin a series for me.


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

Does Teletubbies count?


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Almost anything on Cartoon Network made past 2005. I love Adventure Time though.

I seriously can't stand the show MAD though... It's all just a bunch of meme bullshit.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Anything Seth MacFarlane has ever worked on.


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

That show on MTV _before_ 1g5g … it's like a ******* attempt at America's Funniest Home Videos, and just like that show, sucks ass.
That new one with Zooey Deschannel in it … what's it called? I-have-no-brain-and-will-of-my-own.
I forget the last one.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Slider said:


> ALL of them, except The Office.


i HATE the office, reminds me of actually working in an office... i seriously cant sit through it.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Most of everything, minus some Adult Swim shows, and even then...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Who said:


> Anything Seth MacFarlane has ever worked on.


Yes, fuck him, hes a disingenuous shallow douche.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

fuck you seinfeld
fuck you friends
fuck you fraiser 

and especially fuck you, every new show on abc, and all affiliates that dumb down reality and turn everyone into drones with this generic idea of life and humanity.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

American Dad pisses me off.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Family Guy... <_<


----------



## Ogen (Jul 14, 2011)

Two and a Half Men.

I can't get through two and half minutes.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. By all rights, a show about an eccentric reality-warping cute ENTP girl and her genre-defying adventures should have been awesome, but noooooooooo, they had to waste a perfectly good concept by having her be the worst example I have ever encountered of the exact kind of person I hate most (and attempting to have her portrayed as likeable- I might have found her existence more tolerable if she was _supposed_ to be evil), throwing in tons of crude sexual "humor" for no good reason, never actually allowing any sort of plot to form at times when it naturally should have, etc. That said, though, I really like Yuki, Itsuki, and Ryouko. And the movie was pretty good.

Also, Family Guy. And anything involving cutesy CGI rodents.


----------



## LordOfTheWings (Dec 11, 2011)

burn notice sucks ass 
parks and recreation pisses me off


----------



## Apostrophic Catastrophe (Dec 4, 2011)

Psych. It's a goofy blend of Encyclopedia Brown and House,MD.

Puke.


----------

